# Seasoned Cast Iron Cooking Surfaces



## swinchen (Jun 8, 2007)

Howdy,

Yesterday I seasoned the grates that came with my grill...   last night I cooked some chicken in the main grill indirectly with fire in the SFB.  Unfortunately I burned off all the seasoning on the grates in the SFB *sigh*.   So now I know that when smoking to take out the grates in the SFB, but how do you prevent destroying the seasoning on the grates when grilling directly over hot coals?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

I *never* clean my grates after cooking. The residual fats and oils from the meats will keep the grates nicely seasoned.

Every once in a while, after the grill warms up, roll up some paper towels (like a large egg roll), lightly soak with canola or vegetable oil and wipe the grates using tongs to hold the towels.

BTW - You *made* me go out and pick up a rack of St. Louis for Saturday.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 8, 2007)

*What is this?*

BTW - You made me go out and pick up a rack of St. Louis for Saturday.

Would you please explain what rack of St Louis is? 

Thanks


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 8, 2007)

I took the cooking grate out of my SFB, as I doubt I'll ever use it.

Whenever I smoke something, the grates that the food rests on get an incredible amount of build-up on them.

I've also found that if I get a rip-roaring hot fire, say, up to 450 degrees F or so, in the main cooking chamber, I'll burn the seasoning right off the cooking grates.

I use a brass-bristled grill brush to remove excess build-up from my grates, but, that brush won't get everything off.  So, my grates usually stay nice and seasoned.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> BTW - You made me go out and pick up a rack of St. Louis for Saturday.
> 
> Would you please explain what rack of St Louis is?
> 
> Thanks


 
Product - St. Louis Style Ribs


----------



## swinchen (Jun 8, 2007)

Ahh thanks for the tips.   I guess if I use the main firebox for direct grilling I will just have to be careful not to get it too hot.  I really really want to avoid removing the seasoning.  It is so time consuming reseasoning.

What are your feeling on seasoning with vegetable oil vs. lard/bacon grease?   I used vegetable oil this time but I am considering reseasoning my SFB grates with lard...  and then probably never using them =P

Sam


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

swinchen said:
			
		

> Ahh thanks for the tips. I guess if I use the main firebox for direct grilling I will just have to be careful not to get it too hot. I really really want to avoid removing the seasoning. It is so time consuming reseasoning.
> 
> What are your feeling on seasoning with vegetable oil vs. lard/bacon grease? I used vegetable oil this time but I am considering reseasoning my SFB grates with lard... and then probably never using them =P
> 
> Sam


 
The only way you will remove the seasoning is 1) You keep having fires without actually cooking anything 2) You leave the lid open for a year or so.

Believe me, once you have grilled/smoked a few times you'll see.  I actually have to wipe my grates off every once in a while because there is too much oil on them.  I even direct grill 70% of the time.

Veggie oil and canola oil do not have any flavors that will permiate your meats and will soak in to the cast grates.


----------

